

Show HN: Emit.js – Efficient minimalist event emitter in JavaScript - robinbressan
https://github.com/RobinBressan/emit.js

======
bahador
Why would I use this over the native one? Just curious...

~~~
robinbressan
Just made it to specify the event name with a regex or a callback instead of a
string.

